# Rumbling/Grumbling stomach and Zantac 75



## Guest (May 12, 2000)

I took the advice in a previous post about the use of Zantac 75 to curb stomach rumbling, etc. I get this (it's not associated with hunger) in the afternoons, generally about 2-3 hours after lunch. It feels like gas moving thru the system but it doesn't go out where it's supposed to, it just moves around inside.Anyway, when I took the Zantac 75 one hour before lunch (today and Tuesday), NO rumbling/grumbling; but when I took it closer to lunch (20 minutes), I still got the grumbling.Question is this: I plan to take this stuff since it is helping me. Can it be had via a prescription since it's kind of expensive? And secondly, are there any negative side effects to taking this stuff daily?Any info/links to info on Zantac are appreciated. Since this drug is kind of new, I'm not able to find much info. on it.Thanks.


----------



## teal (Dec 14, 1999)

I was on it for about 5 years. I was told that I could be on it for the rest of my life if needed. It was not working that well for me so I had to change meds. My insurance coverd it so I really do not know how much cheaper it would be.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2000)

You can buy OTC Zantac at any drug store and get the generic brand...it all works the same... I like Tagamet better...it has a lower duration of effect so it wears off faster... my doctor has me on Prevacid which totally shuts off the proton pumps in the stomach... this really doesn't help in the long run with IBS I don't think.... I have hyperacidity... I had it for about 3 months before I started getting IBS problems... I know it contributed.I get the same grumblings....it almost feels like hunger pains...yet it feels just a little sicker than hunger..right?If I take a tagamet.....it feels pretty good...but then you are reducing acid flow and that screws with digestion which can cause some IBS problems, sometimes.Anyway... just buy the generic....but yes the doc can Rx it for you.WP


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2000)

I get the rumbling and gurgling also. In fact, it"s the most annoying symptom I have.I have the diarrhea, bloating, gas and pain, but the one constant is this nonstop gurgling noise!!! Does anyone know what exactly causes it and why the Zantac would help? I keep forgetting to ask the doctor. We always get hung up discussing Lotronex.Thanks


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2000)

Hello, I as well get the severe rumbling/gurgling sound, and yes, I believe it is gas just moving around in your system.Zantac 75 is available OTC, but you can get Zantac 150 mg or 300 mg prescribed. (The generic is ranitidine). This is a fairly safe med, and Tagamet (or cimetidine) acts the same way but Tagamet has a lot more drug interactions, so you have to be more careful what other meds you start taking with Tagamet. If Zantac is working for you, I suggest sticking with it and maybe talking to your doctor about getting the Rx. If you think you only want to take the 75 mg then just get the 150 mg prescribed and chop it in half.I haven't yet found anything to help me, so maybe I'll try this!


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2000)

oh yeah, and I meant to add that taking it 20 min. before lunch probably didn't give you enough time to absorb it before you ate, that's why the noises started up.


----------

